# Boid ( Twitter App )



## emacomputer

Looks like ICS
Twitter client still in alpha but looks great
https://play.google....android.appbeta

Sent from my LG-P999 using RootzWiki


----------



## Dj-DUbster_TN

Looks pretty nice,how'd you find that?

Sent from my LG-P999 using RootzWiki


----------



## emacomputer

Dj-DUbster_TN said:


> Looks pretty nice,how'd you find that?
> 
> Sent from my LG-P999 using RootzWiki


 Don't Remember


----------



## Dj-DUbster_TN

Little buggy but it is an alpha, its still a great twitter app thanks for the share 

Sent from my LG-P999 using RootzWiki


----------



## FatalityBoyZahy

Thank you for this! Boid runs really well! Much better than the official Twitter app.


----------



## kennydude

Thanks for posting this! I'm one of the developers of Boid for Android (on a LG 2X unfortunately) so if you have any questions, I'll answer them the best I can

Joe


----------

